# Whistler grocery store inquiry



## elimay (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello,
We are heading to Whistler this summer and would like to know if there is a major grocery story in that area.

We are driving from Vancouver, so should we stop on the way to get groceries?

Thanks!


----------



## Diane (Apr 2, 2007)

We have the same question, will also be driving from Vancouver.  Particularly interested in stores with organic food.

Thank you,

Diane


----------



## Victoria (Apr 2, 2007)

You can stop in Squamish - probably a better selection.  There is a good grocery store in Whistler Village, also - lots of fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 2, 2007)

Victoria said:


> You can stop in Squamish - probably a better selection.  There is a good grocery store in Whistler Village, also - lots of fresh fruit and veggies.



As was said, there are a couple big stores in Squamish which is about 30 minutes before you get to Whistler. So you can safely buy milk ect and not worry about to much time before you get it in a frig. Also as was said, Whistler has a nice store,l but it cost alittle more, but not so much as to make a big difference.


----------



## whistleroutfitters (Apr 2, 2007)

To tell you the truth, selection in Squamish is terrible and overpriced. The only reason I stop in Squamish is for a squirt and to get a world famous Tim Hortons large coffee for $1.55. I recommend a service I always use when I shack up my friends in Whistler. I have their pantries and refrigerator stocked for them. I top the order off with a few Cuban Cigars as well. =)
See this great service. Spend more time on the hill and less time shopping for veggies. They have an organic selection. You can preorder and pay for everything online. This is the kind of service you expect from the world's best resort.
Whistler Grocery Store Preorder Food

Hope this helps


----------



## middleoforchid (Apr 3, 2007)

*Whistler grocery store*

If I remember correctly,in the lower village there is a fair size supermarket called IGA and it's like a Safeway. Also on the weekends there is a small "farmers mkt" type fair in the upper village that has all kinds of fresh produce-I remember picking up the most fragrant purple bulbs of garlic! Whenever we go up to Whistler it's usually just for the weekend so we just eat out! Rent some bikes and check out the trails....have fun. Angela


----------



## Aussie girl (Apr 3, 2007)

The IGA in Whistler is excellent.


----------



## BevL (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the IGA in Whistler, they have a lot of prepared foods that you can just take back and eat.  No work but you get to enjoy being "home".  I hate battling crowds just to eat a meal in a restaurant.


----------



## anteween (Apr 3, 2007)

Grocery store is small and expensive.


----------



## geoand (Apr 3, 2007)

There is a grocery store in south end of village and the IGA is north of the grocery store.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 3, 2007)

Good small grocery store in Whistler Creekside too, in the plaza right accross from Lake Placid Lodge.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 3, 2007)

BevL said:


> I like the IGA in Whistler, they have a lot of prepared foods that you can just take back and eat.  No work but you get to enjoy being "home".  I hate battling crowds just to eat a meal in a restaurant.



We liked the IGA too, but when we were there, it was more crowded than the restaurants


----------



## asp (Apr 4, 2007)

shop later at night for tomorrow's dinner - absolutely packed from about 4 to 6 or so.


----------

